# Taxi meter app for offline rides



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

So, after updating to a commercial insurance policy that covers for-hire transport even when I'm not logged into Uber, I'm getting comfortable with the idea of giving rides outside of using the Uber App. I'm not trying to be a taxi, but I know several folks who would rather call me than request a random uber, and they're happy to pay cash, and now that I have a square swipe reader, I can take credit cards too...

So until now, I've just use the GPS to figure out the distance and time and then I do the math in my head, typically $2/mile and $0.30/min...

I thought I'd ask here if anyone knows of any accurate Taxi-meter like apps, that I can use when I'm giving "offline rides" ? Something where I can set my rates ahead of time and just start and stop ?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=osacky.ridemeter&hl=en


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks... I should have specified IOS  I have a droid, but I only use it for my heads up display...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ah okay, well yeah I don't know about any iOS apps, thats why Android rules though...


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Since posting I managed to locate this one... https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/taximeter.-gps-taxi-cab-meter/id1038944803?mt=8 but it doesn't look like a very simple display... I might give it a try... only $4. I'm still interested to know if anyone else uses something they like...


----------



## hopeblouin (Sep 7, 2016)

RussellP said:


> Since posting I managed to locate this one... https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/taximeter.-gps-taxi-cab-meter/id1038944803?mt=8 but it doesn't look like a very simple display... I might give it a try... only $4. I'm still interested to know if anyone else uses something they like...


if you end up trying it, let me know how it goes. with the rate cut up here in bangor, i'm considering taking offline rides. i get asked almost every night if i will take cash rides, and up until now i've said no.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.planetcoops.com/ios-apps/taximeter

Mears Taxi runs this program instead of a meter for some of their cars. Works as good as a real meter.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> http://www.planetcoops.com/ios-apps/taximeter
> 
> Mears Taxi runs this program instead of a meter for some of their cars. Works as good as a real meter.


Thank You, I'll give this one a shot tonight... Looks alot simpler than the last one i posted.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You bought full commercial insurance for $4000-6000 a year and don't even have clients ready to go, in a vehicle that doesn't qualify for SUV... maybe black?


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I had a regular old personal auto policy, then I started Ubering... When I called Geico to renew they asked me:

Do you drive for any TNC, or do you plan to drive for any TNC in the coming year?

So I answered yes. Then they told me "I'm sorry, we are unable to renew your personal auto policy with us."

They gave me two options:
1) Get a letter from Uber stating that I've been deactivated, and if I do, they will renew my Personal policy.
2) Get a commercial policy

So I got a quote for commercial coverage. I had also recently paid off my car loan, and I previously had lower deductibles due to bank requirements. Between upping my deductible and switching to commercial policy I ended up paying about $3 less per month than I was paying before.

I've read my policy carefully and it says I'm covered for taking paying passengers, regardless of the app... and unlike Uber's commercial insurance, mine includes comp/collision, rental and towing...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I had a regular old personal auto policy, then I started Ubering... When I called Geico to renew they asked me:
> 
> Do you drive for any TNC, or do you plan to drive for any TNC in the coming year?
> 
> ...


I would go through that policy with a fine tooth comb. So it specifically says in your policy that you can hail rides as a commercial vehicle, not just ride share?

Who is it with?

Any premium short of $4000 a year is more than likely not a full commercial policy. I would be weary of thinking you are fully covered for commercial enterprises outside of Rideshare if your premium is no where near $4000 a year...

I could definitely be wrong, or Maine as a great insurance company with great rates, but that's what I was quoted down here from GEICO...


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm with Geico Commercial... The policy doesn't give any restrictions that I can tell.. I'll go thru it one more time... However... Local City Ordinance w.r.t. Taxi licenses say I can't mark my car as a taxi... So its not like I have people hailing me from the street... This is mostly for the less frequent scenario that someone asks me to do a prearranged ride.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

For reference:



R44KDEN said:


> I just moved to commercial insurance. Was *approx $4K* (versus $1,200) to cover my car. But you have total peace of mind. I can do private rides, Uber Black and be confident that we are covered no matter who is at fault.





rtaatl said:


> It really depends on which city/state you're operating in. Here in Georgia a *sedan is around $2500-$3000* per year. SUVs run *around $5000*. That's why a lot of us are independent because we can afford to be.





SDUberdriver said:


> _Here in CA ,its based on your vehicle. Under 9 passengers the amount you need is $750K, over 10 passengers its a cool Million dollars. Start ups pay more. I have a SUV and *pay about $3300 per year*. I also have my TCP _





toi said:


> just got my *quote today $3.3k* for 1.5m full coverage.
> urs should be way lower being $750k coverage





ATLBlackCar said:


> *$15,406 per year for 2 vehicles*. (2 SUV's).





RussellP said:


> I'm with Geico Commercial... The policy doesn't give any restrictions that I can tell.. I'll go thru it one more time... However... Local City Ordinance w.r.t. Taxi licenses say I can't mark my car as a taxi... So its not like I have people hailing me from the street... This is mostly for the less frequent scenario that someone asks me to do a prearranged ride.


Yea, if you are with GEICO and you are paying less than $2000 a month, you do not have full commercial policy.

You have a TNC Commercial Hybrid Insurance, same as me and anyone else doing the right thing with their insurance coverage. It's still within GEICO's Commercial insurance department, your policy is considered a Commercial Policy, but it's not a FULL Commercial Policy.

Hailing a ride is an industrial term for calling for a Taxi or Limo service. Private customers are hailing you for your services, whether they hail you from the street, via phone call or text.

Ride Share differentiates itself by it being done through an app. Very fine line in distinction, but that's how they've gotten away with not needing full commercial insurance policies via individual drivers.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying. Yea, I'm only paying 768 a year... So like you said, it's not a full commercial policy... But I just flipped through it again, and I can't find anything that specifically excludes coverage when the fare is not paid via an app.

I guess I'd be best off to call geico and just ask... I'm not advertising the service or publishing my # anywhere, any my car is completely unmarked, so its not like i'm soliciting riders... 

Like the other night I was stopped at a night club that I frequent... I was inside the club and a cabbie who knows me came over to me and said, "Hey I got your next pax want to give someone a ride for cash? I said sure.

I'm sure he would have taken them himself, but I got the impression that he already had to take a different passenger somewhere else. Anyway, I took 2 guys, 2 different dropoff spots... Without a meter app, I just used the info from my GPS before starting the trip, did some math in my head at $2 a mile, and they paid $25 cash, no tip. That one trip earned me more money than the previous 8 uber min-fare rides I had gotten over the previous 2 hours...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RussellP said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Yea, I'm only paying 768 a year... So like you said, it's not a full commercial policy... But I just flipped through it again, and I can't find anything that specifically excludes coverage when the fare is not paid via an app.
> 
> I guess I'd be best off to call geico and just ask... I'm not advertising the service or publishing my # anywhere, any my car is completely unmarked, so its not like i'm soliciting riders...
> 
> ...


Glad to have helped. That's a great rate by the way, I pay $1200 a month for mine but I went above state minimum to make sure I'm covered. Hopefully I don't hit one of these guys in the Ferrari club that love to race around Buckhead (Uptown equivalent in Atlanta) on Friday nights.

I've been wanted to take arranged rides to, and I may have found a way to do it with this method: https://uberpeople.net/threads/arranged-trips-with-uber-app.137321/


----------

